

Greplin Founder Daniel Gross on amazing story behind building the company - immad
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/03/05/greplin-founder-daniel-gross-on-his-amazing-story-behind-building-the-company-interview/

======
oldstrangers
I wonder how scary it is to develop a product that relies entirely on having
access to other companies API's? As developer unfriendly as Facebook and
Twitter have been lately, is it possible that they could ever cut off access
to Greplin?

~~~
jamiequint
Not too scary when you're funded by YC and Sequoia

~~~
davidu
Jamie -- I look forward to coming back to this comment in 12 months and seeing
what the world looks like for Greplin. I think they are awesome, but the world
will have to get more silo'd before it can be more open -- hopefully greplin
isn't the victim in that process. :-)

~~~
jamiequint
I agree with that, but I also don't really see the current incarnation of
Greplin as a threat to any open vs. closed battle the big players want to
fight.

------
mcdowall
As a single founder I found this post very inspiring. I too am trying
desperately to get a working prototype of my idea ready, hopefully in time for
this YC round on the 20th.

~~~
ehsanul
I'd encourage you to apply whether or not you have a working prototype by the
20th. In fact, apply today. You can update your application later if you have
a demo or something to add to it.

